# Hario Water Dripper Clear WDC-6



## Darenf (Oct 5, 2015)

Hi has any one had any experience of using one of these,

http://www.hario.co.uk/water-dripper-clear.html

it may be on the xmas list, but I would appreciate some feedback.

how concentrated is the end product, could you bottle this and use it as a concentrate in hot water after ?

also as a pure cold brew how good is it, can you get the same strength as an immersion method with the grounds into a kiner jar and then filtering.

hope someone's got some experience to share.

cheers


----------

